# Trinity T-Spec



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

So, have you all seen and/or heard about the Trinity T-Spec car?

Looks alot like a TC3 to me... (from one picture)... $159 for the car or
$199 for car, motor, and body...

They are marketing as a "spec" car... no aftermarket parts, everyone
runs the same thing, etc...

I don't know how it's any differn then a TC3 racer in terms of how to keep people from adding aftermaket parts... I mean some of the internal stuff (diffs and such) would be hard to tech... Seems like you could run a TC3-Spec series just as easily as you could a T-Spec series...

I don't know... what do you all think?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like a good idea. I am sure that some companies will offer hop-up parts. While diffs could be upgraded, it may not be that hard to tell just by spinning them (I'm assuming the spec car has gear diffs?) It would be up to the track to make sure none are made.

Any pics or info on it someplace?

[edit] Nevermind, found it on Trinity's site. Looks like it could be a winner.


----------



## BILL80 (Jun 26, 2002)

I think it can be a great class, especially for getting new racers envolved in touring cars. I often see potential racers observe the amount of $$ racers spend to be competitive on a race day and instantly get turned off. This will help give them a way to get racing and be competitive within a reasonable budget. The success of these cars and the class will largely depend on the hobby shop & track owners to help promote it. The hobby needs ways to develope new racers.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

FYI:
Info from another board

Taiwanese smarttech... 
http://www.acme-rc.com/


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Looks very similar to the class we already run at Manchester Hobbies.

Motors are limited to the Street Spec Motor, no battery packs over 1800 mah unmatched. Also I believe they limit the ESC to nothing with less resistance than a Novak Fusion. Not Sure though as I don't run touring anymore and when I did I ran pro. 

Its a good idea to limit the class, and it may take off. Honestly thought I think if you limit the motor and battery pack, the chassis to me doesn't matter as you still have to drive the vehicle, and I have seen plenty of RTR TC3s and XXX-S whip other highend vehicles in the sportsman class.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

We run a Club Comp. class here...

Any chassis, spec motor & any stick pack battery 1600mAh or less

Racing can be very close.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea when u set rules like that then a everyone can afford it


----------



## sl4ppinb4ss3r (Apr 9, 2005)

hey ive heard a rumour about the diffs getting destroyed completely if you run something else then the spec 23t motor.. please hope this not to be true i just ordered a t-spec!! and i only have a rush 19x2!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

They raced these at the Cleveland Champs this past year in a special invite-only class with a $1k payout.

One of the contenstants (who is an IFMAR world champ in 1/12th) was quoted as saying that if this had been his first car, he would have gotten out of R/C.

Others dropped out of the race because the car was too much work.

Pretty much everyone in that raced it said the car is a real pain to work on.

Not to be a downer on the car, but I know 3 of the folks that raced the car at Cleveland pretty well and they said it was definitely not what they expected.

-Rich


----------

